# Re: Scotty vs Railblaza mounts...



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> 2x hook25's so I can run the sail sheet through them in a trailing breeze


Nice idea, I'll take it  Runs can be pretty annoying with the sheet repeatedly tapping your head


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSvCvCoAAELfgAAQcKeAErAnHIo/7//gMAFLWYDUyFPTCDRGIAZAzUaBExA0UP1NRoAyAA9IAlT0QmSTE8E0TagAaGjJe0iBgTyzV5h0PF76FiTsGp6BUPzGZeN6WLNTTmUkgslLt5F70EkakAdOLKSqvuWCyCyJXhidRjr80EpEDU8MxuRnMmxovLRhLvTRdx6smsJERsNXAUcFL67DsGtohW3c5iMhAmkQQMXTjh8eZkEzFHrkFQDQ297RmOP2OlE7V0thlZRiQjrfDYGEpArFp4LQ6dwpMFokmBS0R+PW686vdqUQiK0lcg6qw6Y2A32YVDhdKaQYCJKKm8ZJahmhsds78SUMGdXPGSP2c7wuvpWDEeqqijHT5Oht7bqCyTcqvLa6V/BSkmMfXPKU6a1ZBQIqGj7iNjT2WFA3Y22yC1WypGifWJzqkD5ODcacbaKFSaWSeH+LuSKcKEgV4V4VAA==


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Red, i also look forward to seeing the photos. Mine is still completely unrigged as i wanted to use it for a while to get an idea where to position everything so it didn't get in the way.


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Scotty vs railblaza from a guy named scotty...  Scotty have pretty good backup service replaced my powerlock after I sent a couple of pics of it failing. They said it was unusual and sent me out a replacement at no cost. Qualiy has always been good, had a feel of railblaza in at whitworths here and they seems cheaper more plasticy but could be just me. I'll be sticking with scotty from now on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

not sure about the rod holder but the star ports fine


----------

